# DX code for elevated lipids?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 7, 2008)

What DX code do you use for elevated lipids. The ICD9 lists "Lipase" but I don't know if this is the same as "Lipids". Thank you coders. One day soon I'll be able to "Pay it Forward" and answer other coders questions !


----------



## lrcroom (Aug 7, 2008)

*DX code for elevated lipids*

In my opinion I would use code 272.8.  The medical dictionary instructs you to see: fat; lipoprotein.  LRM


----------



## 007CPC (Aug 8, 2008)

*Try to remember creativity is the key to quickly arrive at the appropriate code*

Good morning,

Coding scenarios without a final diagnosis can be frustrating. But, I agree with Irmckinney. You can find the code that properly reports your scenario by looking up the “main term: ‘Findings” in Volume 2 of the ICD-9 manual. Precisely: Finds, abnormal, without diagnosis; locate the subterm lipids and see what code most accurately identifies your case.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 8, 2008)

quinnwebb said:


> What DX code do you use for elevated lipids. The ICD9 lists "Lipase" but I don't know if this is the same as "Lipids". Thank you coders. One day soon I'll be able to "Pay it Forward" and answer other coders questions !



Lipase is an enzyme, lipids (lipoids) are fat.  If the patient does not have the diagnosis of hyperlipidemia, then perhaps 272.8 or 272.9 would be appropriate.


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 11, 2008)

*elevated lipids*

I would use code 272.9 (since you don't state a specific disorder of the lipoid metabolism).  If you have further documentation, then use the appropriate code in the 272.x range.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## mpate (Aug 13, 2008)

272.9 woud be the correct code


----------



## coder5254 (Aug 28, 2008)

*elevated lipase*

elevated lipase code 790.5       look  in the index


----------



## harshila (Sep 1, 2008)

now i am confused which is the right code 272.9 or 790.5


----------



## elenax (Sep 2, 2008)

I would go with the 272.9


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 2, 2008)

790.5 is for lipase which is an enzyme - totally different than lipids.  The correct code for the elevated lipids would be 272.8 or *272.9*.


----------

